# T3 to loss muscle



## mmcguigan45 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hiya,

First post here, I've been reading a lot and learned a massive amount about PEDs etc. This might seem like a strange post to some but I was wondering if anyone has any experience using T3 to try to loss muscle mass to assist with endurance events?

I've read about farah and rupp both using thyroid meds to enhance their running so wondered if it might assist me even a bit as I'm carrying a lot more size than most other enduros. The plan is to diet down 20lbs to see what way performance is and then use the T3 to really drop down, as long as it doesn't impede my training.

If anyone has any experience with this I'd be interested to hear what results they got.

Thanks.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

@*I'mNotAPervert! *

*Here's a challenge for ya  *


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

mmcguigan45 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> First post here, I've been reading a lot and learned a massive amount about PEDs etc. This might seem like a strange post to some but I was wondering if anyone has any experience using T3 to try to loss muscle mass to assist with endurance events?
> 
> ...


What's the time frame to drop 20 lbs?


----------



## mmcguigan45 (Oct 25, 2014)

8 weeks or so. I drop weight very quickly to a certain level and then can't seem to do anything to get lower without effecting training.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

You WANT to lose muscle?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

mmcguigan45 said:


> 8 weeks or so. I drop weight very quickly to a certain level and then can't seem to do anything to get lower without effecting training.


That is a lot

More likely u gonna end up with loose skin around yr waist mostly

Swap all yr carbs sources for vegetables

Chicken & fish for proteins

I wouldn't do it without test anyway


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

20 lbs loss in 20 weeks and it will stay off (cos building new habits)

20lbs 8 weeks and it will come back (cos you're dying to get off the diet and training regime)

I know, I've done it both ways


----------

